# Episode 205 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week's show: We take you from Zero to 60 with our four topics of the week! We then cover our group turkey hunt in Kentucky from last week along with JT's turkey kill this week in Kentucky. Finally JT covers a fishing tournament on Lake Cumberland that he entered and finished third in.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_205_final.mp3


----------

